

Looking for a developer for a startup - abrudtkuhl
http://desmoines.craigslist.org/web/2761798369.html

======
kls
I believe that people who are not surrounded by software development genuinely
don't realize how many times a day a person that writes software sees an
opportunity of a piece of software that does not exist. Because they may have
one or two ideas about an app that scratches their itch over a longer period,
I think they perceive the value of an idea as being higher than what a
software developer does, because for them an app innovation idea is a larger
logical leap than for people in the industry. I am not trying to imply an
elitist point position in developers vantage point, rather I do believe that
there is a lack of realization and understanding of the perceived value on
part of the other party.

~~~
abrudtkuhl
bingo!

------
abrudtkuhl
Best part...

"I have about 6 apps that I am looking to build but can't seem to find anyone
willing to build them for a percentage ownership. Let's take on zynga together
and make millions in the process."

~~~
verelo
Yeah, i dont like being mean but i would suggest your first problem is you
have 6 apps. Pick one, kill it...move on if you still think the others are a
good idea.

